# Best Pheasant Shells



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

Can I get some opinions on the best shotgun shells for pheasants.. Thanks


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I use a #5 3" shell. No preference on brand, whom ever has the best price....

I have an over/under which I put a Skeet choke and I/C choke in the respective barrels for early season. later I go with I/C, Mod....


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, I cant decide which to buy, my old stand by rems or fiocchi's for a few bucks more.


----------



## Troy Tilleraas (Sep 24, 2010)

The fastest shell you can find, SPEED kills.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

FIOCCHI Golden Pheasant is what I use.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

grizzly said:


> Can I get some opinions on the best shotgun shells for pheasants.. Thanks


I used Federal Pheasants Forever loads for years on SD birds, big and hard to kill. 2 3/4 inch #5 copper plated, 12 ga. Never a fan of Fiocchi, did not pattern well for me. Will not use Remington.

Switched a couple years ago to Federal Prairie Storm and will not go back. Pattern well, tight out to 40 yds with IC, GREAT knock down and do not tear up the birds. same price and the PF loads. Still use #5.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

thanks guys, anyone ever try kent


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I like 12 ga Hevishot 2&3/4 #6, modest recoil in my 6lb pheasant gun, good pattern with IC, plenty of down-range energy. But the price has gotten horrible. 

Lots of areas are non-toxic, so I guess when my supply is gone, I'll go to #3 cheap steel (probably Federal) or get a job on Wall Street to pay for more Hevishot.

I still have some Fiocci lead #6 (standard old "hi brass 3 dram"?) and Remington Express #4 (that I may never use up), but I'm phasing out lead completely.

I tried one of Federal's heavy (lead) pheasant loads a few years back. Too much recoil, too much energy on the bird.

==

On ducks and geese (where I use a heavier gun), I still appreciate the low velocity Hevishot (#2 for geese #4 or #6 for ducks). I don't see much difference in my various friends brands of steel, and in particular, the Federal 2%3/4 cheap steel is the favorite of two really hard-core waterfowlers.

==

Once in a while I hunt with a 16 ga O/U. I haven't been impressed with the steel I've tried, but our pheasant numbers are down so low, I haven't experimented much.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

5 shot,,,,, 1220 fps.

Gooser


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, I ended up getting some 23/4 inch 6 shot golden pheasant, and some 3 inch 6 shot golden pheasant.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Federal Pheasants Forever (PF154) 2 3/4" #5 is hands down the best pheasant load there is. My truck is loaded all season with 5's, 6's, as 7.5's depending on what I am hunting. I was very big into upland tournaments for a long time and once I found this load I have never shot anything else!


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

Buy some of what everyone suggests and pattern your gun... every brand shoots different in different guns. 

As far as shot size that is determined by the distance the bird will be when you pull the trigger... if you want any meat to eat from the bird you can't use a # 5 at less then 30 yards unless you are such a good shot to just hit the head... 

close in shooting a # 7 1/2 .... further shots over 30 yards #5 .. but many will tell you a # 6 high brass is best all around load.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

You might try staggering your loads. In a pump or auto., I put in the chamber a Hot #71/2, then the first two into the magazine are 3" #4, followed by 2- 2 3/4" # 5. Seldom get the 4th or 5th shot off, but it does work well for me. Normally use a o/u with a Hot # 71/2 in the bottom, with a #5 on top. Works well also if Quail are around.

Bill


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2014)

I have used Prairie Storm the last couple years and have very satisfied.


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

As 44 Magnum said, it depends on how far away you're able to shoot. 

If your brain doesn't know where to put the gun to hit a 50 yd crosser, no magic shell is going to help. Inside 30 yds where most hunters are comfortable, an oz of 7 1/2" works fine. If you can hit out 45 yds, use 1 1/4oz of # 6s to penetrate to the vitals. If you shoot handicap trap or sporting clays, you can take advantage of hard shot #5s but you don't need more than 1 1/4oz traveling at moderate velocities. I like B&P MB Long Range. They're nickel plated, 5% antimony shot in a uniquely designed wad. They shoot tight, consistent patterns in my gun.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

The Gf Loads seem to work real well, I use the 3 inch ones for 3rd shot only if needed.


----------



## nogie1717 (Sep 15, 2014)

Personally, I shoot Black Cloud 3" - 3 shot.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

As .44 magnum says 'Pattern' your guns, you will be amazed. 

We are lucky in Missouri as we have a number of state run ranges that actually have a set up with paper and rings for patterning your guns. This is available at no cost to residents (except state licensing permits). I took a class on shot-gunning and in it they covered ballistics, talked about patterns and different loads. Then we went outside and tested ourselves on estimating distances for shooting. Most of us found out we could not properly estimate distances on a goose (decoy) set up on poles at differing heights and distances. They then taught us a method for estimating distances when shooting that then much improved our estimates using a new set up. Was really a good seminar. 

Then we shot Skeet with a top shooting teacher who gave each of us help on what we could do to improve. Then, last but not least we were trained on how to properly pattern our guns. I spent the rest of the day patterning my 3 favorite guns with different shot shells, loads, and chokes. I patterned at 25yds and 35yds.....was I surprised at the results. What I will say is that everyone found out that the many higher cost loads that are sold today, do not pattern as well as most of the longer time steel loads that most of us used in the past. Now that saved me some wounded birds and money going forward!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

When it comes to pheasant, I also like the ricotta stuffed shells....


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> When it comes to pheasant, I also like the ricotta stuffed shells....


So when you miss them, they come back for more! ???


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

I auger with swampcollielover. I think he is right.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Whats "miss" ?? I dont understand miss!


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

The best pheasant shells are the ones your using when you you keep your shots under 30 yards.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have tons of insight on types of shells. The true problem with most shells has very little to do with the shot, powder, primer or hull. The problem is the impact area. Most first time pheasant hunters get so focused on the tail that they don't lead the rooster enough. Any shot that hits is way back on the body. Lots of feathers get knocked off but not immediately lethal. If a hunter focuses on the head of the rooster and shooting ahead then most shot impacts the head, neck & vitals in the upper part of the body. Roosters fall & don't run off.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

fishduck said:


> I don't have tons of insight on types of shells. The true problem with most shells has very little to do with the shot, powder, primer or hull. The problem is the impact area. Most first time pheasant hunters get so focused on the tail that they don't lead the rooster enough. Any shot that hits is way back on the body. Lots of feathers get knocked off but not immediately lethal. If a hunter focuses on the head of the rooster and shooting ahead then most shot impacts the head, neck & vitals in the upper part of the body. Roosters fall & don't run off.



RIGHT ON!!!!!! Shoot em in the lips!


----------

